# Tornado wood



## Bean_counter (Oct 27, 2019)

I’ve been in Dallas this past week for work due to the F3 tornado that hit last weekend. One of our insureds allowed me to take a few logs back home with me tomorrow. I think I know what they are but wanted an expert opinion. From left to right my thoughts are: birch, Osage, some kind of oak (thinking red oak). Whatcha think. These are really old trees and it’s sad to see them all gone. Pretty bad when I could care less about the houses and more about the trees

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm not real familiar with Birch, but the other 2 I'm certain you're right about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 27, 2019)

Congrats! Any plans in mind for these rounds? Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 28, 2019)

I agree with the Osage, other 2 I'd need more photos. To bad you didn't have the leaves to compliment the rounds.


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 28, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! Any plans in mind for these rounds? Chuck


Thanks Chuck. Probably just going to do large salad bowls with these. One will make its way back to the homeowner

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 28, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> I agree with the Osage, other 2 I'd need more photos. To bad you didn't have the leaves to compliment the rounds.


I’ll take a close up of the bark and end grain today

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 29, 2019)

My sister showed me a few pictures of NW Arkansas damage; I think it was the same storm front as the Dallas storm. I was thinking there was a lot of wood to be gathered. Most of it, 99.99% will end up as firewood I am sure, but sure bet there are some hidden jewels in all of it if you just had a way to go through it and mill it.


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 29, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> My sister showed me a few pictures of NW Arkansas damage; I think it was the same storm front as the Dallas storm. I was thinking there was a lot of wood to be gathered. Most of it, 99.99% will end up as firewood I am sure, but sure bet there are some hidden jewels in all of it if you just had a way to go through it and mill it.


Yeah I really wish I had more time and my truck with me. It hit an area with million dollar homes and trees galore.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 4, 2019)

@Mr. Peet well I didn’t get to get a pic of the close up on this one as I was in a rush to get it on the lathe since oak tends to check pretty bad. I am 100% sure it is oak just don’t know what kind. Here are a couple pics of the rough out. Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 4, 2019)

I was thinking 'Willow oak' at first, but do not have confidence...'Blackjack oak'? It matches well with 'English oak', _Q, robur_, not sure if they are common yard trees down there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 4, 2019)

Thank you. I think it is a black jack oak based on bark and location

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

